# prendre / reprendre en main



## Kouyu

*Je prends (prendre) les choses en main
*Me encargo de las cosas. Ça va ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-Salut
C´est bien. Ou encore "Yo me encargo"; "Dejadme a mí", ça dépendra du degré d´autorité de ton personnage. Plus c´est court plus c´est péremptoire.
Au revoir


----------



## steph28

¡ Hola !

Alguien podría decirme como traducir le expresión siguiente del frances al español.Muchas gracias.

"nous vous remercions pour votre courrier et d'avoir pris ce dossier en main"
"Tout en confirmant et maintenant les termes de notre courrier, nous espérons trouver une solution" "Al confirmar y mantener los términos de nuestro correo, esperamos solucionar esta situación?"


----------



## Livives

Significa : hacerse cargo del dossier.

"Les damos las gracias por su correo y por encargarse de este dossier" .


----------



## Isab

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
comment vous traduisez en espagnol prendre les choses en main? Le context concerne une personne qui grace a une terapie a "pris les choses en main" en très peu de temps, et changé non seulement sa vie mais aussi celle de sa mère. Ils ont déménagé...
Merci!
Isab


----------



## grandluc

ocuparse de algo/de alguien/de ello (de cela)


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Prendre les choses en main" es hacerse cargo/responsabilizarse de (aquí: de su vida, de su madre...).

"Se prendre en main" similar a "se prendre en charge".


----------



## Paquita

Quizás también "afrontar", "hacer frente" o algo por el estilo... o "no pensarlo dos veces" o "coger el toro por los cuernos", si es decisión repentina o ...tomar una decisión ... depende de lo que quiera "prendre en main"


----------



## himalia

Otra posibilidad: tomar las riendas de

Besos


----------



## Isab

muchas gracias a tod@s por su ayuda!


----------



## babelónica

Bonjour, 

Est-ce que quelqu'n peut me dire ce que ça veut dire "prise en main" dans la contexte d'un jeu d'ordinateur?

Merci bien...


----------



## Yul

Bonjour babelónica,

En l'absence de d'autres contextes, je te dirais que la prise en main traduit simplement  le fait de prendre en ses mains.

"La prise en main est exemplaire : un bouton pour accélérer, un autre pour freiner et les deux touches latérales pour sauter ou utiliser les options". L'Express

"La prise en main est simple ce qui permet d’ajuster les tirs ou de déplacer la caméra mobile pour mieux repérer les cibles à abattre". L'Express

"Minuscule, mais malgré tout avec une bonne prise en main, cette souris, conçue autant pour Mac que pour PC, s’avère le complément idéal de l’homme ou la femme en mouvement". Le Devoir

Espérant t'avoir aidée

Yul


----------



## babelónica

Salut, et merci, Yul. 
Je ne me suis tres bien exprimée. 
En fait je cherche une traduction vers l'espagnol. Le texte est ceci: 

Prise en main rapide
Le jeu se joue entièrement à la souris. Cliquez sur le bouton gauche de la souris pour naviguer dans...

Je crois  que ça veut dire quelque chose comme: "instrucciones de juego" ou un truc comme ça. Est-ce que je me trompe?

Merci bien


----------



## Yul

En français, je dirais alors que l'appropriation du jeu se fait rapidement ou que l'on s'appropie rapidement  le jeu. 

En un mot, on prend le rapidement le contrôle du jeu. 

Est-ce que des mots comme "adueñarse", "apropriarse" ou "tomar el control" ne pourraient pas faire l'affaire? 

Je laisse à plus compétent que moi le soin d'aller plus loin... 

Yul


----------



## 7espejos

¿Alguien sabe cómo traducir "en mains"?

El contexto es _"Vous souhaitiez reprendre votre vie professionnelle en mains?"_

¡¡Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## swift

Bonjour Sietespejos,

¿Qué tal "reasumir"?

Escucha otras opiniones.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Michelange

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos:

Encuentro esta expresión en el desarrollo del argumento de una peli: "elles veulent reprendre leur vie en main" y, la verdad, nunca me había parado sobre cómo traducir esta expresión al español y no me sale nada equivalente realmente: he pensado en "ellas quieren retomar su vida" pero no sé si es exactamente eso o quiere decir algo así como "coger la vida por los cuernos" o algo así... ¿? Que raro suena...

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Retomar el control de su vida.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
También: "retomar las riendas de su vida"


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Alguien sabe cómo traducir "en mains"?
> El contexto es _"Vous souhaitiez reprendre votre vie professionnelle en mains?"_


Hola:
Se puede traducir por "retomar las riendas/retomar el control de..."


----------



## voltaivolta

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
...Luis Urzua, qui a pris en main les opérations après l'accident.

¿Que significa la expresión "prendre en main"?


----------



## Dentellière

Hola Voltaivolta

_Tomar las riendas_


----------



## Pohana

Dentellière said:


> _Tomar las riendas_



Bonjour Dentellìère :

Désolée mais moi, je ne suis pas d'accord, car _prendre les rênes_ = _tomar las riendas (dirigir el desarrollo/evolución de una situación)_, mais _prendre en main_ = _encargarse/responsabilizarse uno mismo de algo_ 

À +
Pohana


----------



## Lexinauta

Una forma _neutra_: '...ha tomado a su cargo...'


----------



## Pohana

También se podría decir ..._se ha encargado personalmente_...

À +
Pohana


----------



## V_EC

Hola, me gustaría saber si alguien pudiera decirme qué significa exactamente esta expresión: "Alors tu ne crois pas qu'il vient pour *me reprendre en main*?" Está situada en una conversación entre dos amigos sobre la próxima llegada del padre de uno de ellos.
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## galizano

La idea, es que el padre viene para *volver a ocuparse *de su hijo/ hacerse cargo de su hijo .


----------



## V_EC

Vale, muchas gracias! Me es de mucha ayuda


----------



## Paquita

Para "ocuparse de su hijo" sí pero en el sentido de controlarlo, con exigencias, sin dejarle la libertad de la que debía de gozar antes, para enderezar una educación demasiado relajada. Ve si encaja en tu contexto.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Para mí, es algo más fuerte que ocuparse/hacerse cargo, significa que  va a controlar de cerca a su hijo.


----------



## galizano

¡ya! . Intuyo que será para poner mano dura.


----------



## el hacha

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Bonjour, 

comment traduiriez-vous l'expression " prendre son destin en main" ???  (cf: les cubains doivent prendre leur destin en main )

Merci


----------



## totor

Mi texto, que es un artículo de Le Diplo, dice:

[…] le président yougoslave Slobodan Milošević […] vient de reprendre en main les universités

Me pregunto si *reprendre en main*, en este caso particular, puede significar específicamente 'intervenir'.

Aunque nunca lo haya visto en ese sentido, ni tampoco sepa si Milošević lo hizo o no, no me suena que se haya hecho cargo ligeramente de las universidades, que se le oponían abiertamente, y sí que las haya intervenido.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
Lo veo en el sentido apuntado anteriormente por Tina:



Tina.Irun said:


> Para mí, es algo más fuerte que ocuparse/hacerse cargo, significa que  va a *controlar de cerca* a su hijo.



"Intervenir" es muy técnico. Creo que podría hablarse de "tomar el control".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Aunque nunca lo haya visto en ese sentido, ni tampoco sepa si Milošević lo hizo o no, no me suena que se haya hecho cargo ligeramente de las universidades, que se le oponían abiertamente, y sí que las haya intervenido.


Creo recordar que se aprobó una ley que permitía un control absoluto sobre el profesorado por parte del gobierno de entonces. De algún modo, sí se trataba de intervención o injerencia.

Yo utilizaría la fórmula *intervenir en el control.*


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "Intervenir" es muy técnico. Creo que podría hablarse de "tomar el control".





Athos de Tracia said:


> intervenir en el control


Sí, tienen razón.

Los tiros van más por el lado del control.

Gracias, queridos.

---- fusión mensajes

Solo para que conste, aquí va mi traducción:

[…] Slobodan Milošević […] acaba de poner bajo control a las universidades


----------

